# Cities with the most modern buildings in the world?



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

What cities have the most modern buildings today...? I know modern can be taken in diferent ways.. Lets say, with the most new buildigs. No more than 20 years old.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

modern?

as in Post Modern?

Sir Foster Modern?

I would havta say Houston, because during the 80's, is when its skyline peaked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

HONG KONG!

Not just modern, they are impressive and diversified!


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Hong Kong, Dubai, Shanghai, Kualalampur, Rotterdam, Singapore, Seatle, Toronto


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Hong Kong for sure!


----------



## Camaway (Jun 6, 2004)

Shanghai now. Maybe in a few years Dubai?


----------



## kaka.ac (Feb 6, 2005)

Dubai and Hong Kong !


----------



## Daniel1645 (Feb 19, 2005)

In australia perth is seen as a very 'modern' city ..


----------



## therock (Apr 20, 2004)

HONG KONG


----------



## 40748246 (Jun 9, 2005)

I would think Chicago or Hong Kong.


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

kaka.ac said:


> Dubai and Hong Kong !


Agreed, except not until Dubai gets the "world's tallest" built. However, Dubai's skyline will still be "lacking" in comparison to the larger (quantitatively) skylines of the world.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

HK with Shanghai a close 2nd


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

HK but maybe soon overtaken by Dubai


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

DarkFenX said:


> HK but maybe soon overtaken by Dubai


I highly doubt that.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

dubai cannot overtake hong kong in long term for sure......
1.tokyo
2.hongkong
3.shanghai
4.NYC
5.dubai

i dont think hk has most modern building,if only count skyscraper,hk blows tokyo away
but just count building(low rise and high rise),modern buiding locate in everywhere in tokyo,actually its most modern city in world..while most building in kowloon of hk is just shit,dirty,and old,just example of urban decay


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Post a 20 year old pic of a city.....then a present day one.


----------



## Seb (Jan 16, 2005)

The boomtown of Shenzhen was made a "special economic zone" in 1980 turning the one-time fishing village into the beauty she is today. I doubt there are many buildings left from the fishing era pre 1980. Considering this, Shenzhen is the city with the most modern buildnings I know of.


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Almere


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The thread is about the most MODERN buildings in the world not the mose dense or the pretties skylike.

DUBAI win for the most modern. There is no city in the world that can be compared in modernity.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah propably Dubai, and it's even pretty, not like modern Tokyo. Which is not very pretty overall.


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

Shenzhen for sure, if you are talking about quantity. All of the buildings are supposed to be built after 1980 and now it's definitely one of the best skylines of China.


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

HK
Shanghai
Dubai
and other chinese cities


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

All Dubai highrises are build on the last 10 - 12 years Dubai can be considered the most modern city, especially considering that apart few of them, all the others were actually compleated on the last 5 years.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

and not only the towers, even most of the buildings, houses, apts whatever, outside bur dubai / deira and maybe Jumeirah and Garhoud are not older than 5 years.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hong Kong.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Warsaw 15 years ago and now


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Los Angeles and Miami


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

With modern buildings I'd say Shanghai, Hong Kong and maybe some other Asian cities too. And Dubai aswell in a few years.


----------



## Toyauto (Jun 14, 2005)

Hong Kong is modern. Shanghai and Dubai are weird.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Weirder then a Camry or Harrier?


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

See photos of Shenzhen
I am not so sure about the number of the high-rises in SZ compare with Shanghai, but Shenzhen is amazing
Post form City Photos Forum


jingtian59 said:


>


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Wow, China looks like a theme park of mordern buildings and scrapers


----------



## kjoey (Jan 31, 2005)

Shenzhen looks awesome. china is growing so fast its scary.


----------



## benjamin_GTA (May 23, 2005)

i must go to the olympic games in China.


----------



## Toyauto (Jun 14, 2005)

Kenwen said:


> Wow, China looks like a theme park of mordern buildings and scrapers


The themepark, it's an apt word for Shanghai and Dubai.


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

China's/Asias buildings arent modern, well not for us anyway. Modern for China but really they are too futuristic.. but theyre still on my list.

I think..

Hong Kong
Sydney
Melbourne
New York
Vancouver
Toronto
Tokyo
Manila
Kuala Lumpur
Dubai


----------



## benjamin_GTA (May 23, 2005)

Wallbanger said:


> China's/Asias buildings arent modern, well not for us anyway.



:weirdo:


----------



## OBman (May 26, 2004)

ahhh... i used to hate goin to shenzhen.... 
but it looks much more green than HK (in the commercial area)... and the photos actually make shenzhen looks so clean... hehe might be much more clean than the last time i visited

Hong Kong
ShangHai
Dubai
ShenZhen/GuanZhou


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Hong Kong
Dubai


----------



## EleGance (May 5, 2005)

dubai
shanghai
kuala lumpur
hong kong
gold coast
houston


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

hong kong now, dubai in the future........


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Hong Kong in high rise buildings.
Barcelona in all kind of buildings.


----------



## Mighto (Feb 21, 2005)

What is commonly termed "modern" design began in the late 30's and ended in the late 70's. NYC is unquestionably the home to more "modern-style" highrises than any other.

I think the word this thread is looking for is "contemporary"- as in, what city has the youngest mass of towers on average. In which case HK wins hands down- followed by Shanghai.

Dubai is an anamoly as it has just begun and has far fewer "contemporary" towers than the above- though they make up a larger percentage of the whole.


----------



## xopranos (Aug 25, 2005)

HONG KONG! 香港!


----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)

Shenzhen looks awesome


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Hong Kong, Shanghai, and Dubai. London's getting some futuristic buildings too.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Hong Kond definitely--- though Chicago is close.


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

Muyangguniang said:


> Almere


That actually might even true, considering I don't know any other city over 200000 people that doesn't have one(!) single building older than 35 years. 

I mean people here shout Chicago, HK, etc., but what is so modern about them? Sure they have some skyscrapers that are futuristic looking but what on earth is so modern about Chicago? In other words, why would Chicago be more modern than for example Toronto, Miami, Los Angeles, Seattle or Montreal, just to name a few.


----------



## OREO (Jul 16, 2005)

smussuw said:


> The thread is about the most MODERN buildings in the world not the mose dense or the pretties skylike.
> 
> DUBAI win for the most modern. There is no city in the world that can be compared in modernity.


NO WAY
Tokyo and Hong Kong have much more modern buildings than dubai


----------



## skymad (Aug 30, 2005)

tokyo (in term of technologies involve)
NY (new towers design are harmoniously with neighbours n surrounding)
shanghai 
HK


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Hong kong...
Shanghai
Seattle
Singapore
NYC
Chicago
Seoul
Kuala LUmpur
Tokyo


----------

